# Server 2008 Link between buildings



## TomBrownMCP (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi all,

This might be really simple but I've missed something. I've done a few Microsoft exams, XP and Windows 7 and have just started on the Server 2008 material.

My question is how do I connect 2 Domain Controllers in 2 locations. I know I can use VPN to dial in but would that allow for replication?

To help me understand the course material I have set up 2 server 2008 r2 machines. One in my house and one at a friends and I have a domain name I can use. I've installed active directory and dns just need the next step.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

Yes VPN will allow replication. All you need is a DNS setup properly to resolve both ends or you can do a hosts entry


----------

